
New Study Links Zika Virus to Temporary Paralysis - robhodge
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/01/health/zika-virus-guillain-barre-french-polynesia.html
======
amar-singh
Hi,

Researchers need to innovate a vaccine for this Zika virus as it spreading
fastly.

